# Best Tarpon Spinning Reel for Money



## cwebb (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a Penn Sargus 4000 on a 7'6 Medium Redbone that I use inshore. My tarpon setup for throwing artificials is a 7'6 MH Redbone with a Penn 460 Slammer. The slammer is out of your budget but I think that a Sargus 5000 on the heavier Redbone would be a good combo for tarpon. It would hold plenty of braid for their runs. I think they run around $80


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a penn battle that is solid but a little higher in price. It is still on the low end for a tarpon capable reel. Honestly I wouldn't skimp on the reel if you expect for it to hold up on tarpon. One good run from a decent fish and a cheap reel can be in trouble.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Keep an eye out for used reels. Don't buy a lower priced new reel only because that's all you can afford.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Keep an eye out for used reels.  Don't buy a lower priced new reel only because that's all you can afford.


This. My brother in law just got a 6500 spinfisherV for 120$. It was pre owned but new with 50lb invisibraid on it. You shouldn't have a problem find a good reel second hand that will last you a long time. 

Andy


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I had a Shimano Baitrunner 6500 and loved it. May just suck it up and try the Penn Battle. How do the 2 compare?

What size Penn Battle do you recommend?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I like my battles. Keep it clean and oiled. I've had multiple kingfish and blacktip drag screaming runs on my battle 2000 and 3000s. It will do well for you. Only downfall to the battle is keeping it clean. There is a golden plastic strip inte bottom of the reel that needs constant attention or it will corrode (no effecting the reels ability but it's cosmetics)

Andy


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Personally I think the best "big, tough" reels for tarpon and sharks for the money is the Fin nor offshore series.
I have a 9500 (equal to a 18000 in Shimano size) and I doubt theres anything that swims that can stop that outfit.
it holds 450yards of 80lb braid and has 60lbs of drag. Its a beast. But one of the smaller ones would serve you well.
mine was only $130


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Think I'm going with a Hurricane Redbone XH and Penn Battle BTL 7000. I can get a good deal on them both. Whatcha think? Will back the reel with 20lb mono and spool with 300 yards of 50lb braid.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a battle 5000 loaded with 300 yards of power pro for my tarpon rod. If you are fishing from a boat that is plenty of line.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just bought a Penn Battle 5000 on ebay for $80 shipped.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have Shimano Baitrunner 4500's and Shimano Thunnus in the same size.

Although they are enough for tarpon, I have fought them on the Fin-nor and the Shimano is a kids toy.

For your budget- find used Fin-nor Ahab and match the size of the reel with your rod. (12 or 16 most likely)

Sending you a PM

If you need some right away you are welcome to borrow mine until I get home.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

I've had nothing but problems with penn battles and their drags are weak as anything I have found my tarpon, big cobia, jack, small shark reel of choice to be shimano Saragossa 8000


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hard to beat the Shimano Baitrunners or large Stradics. One of my favorite setups is a Cabo/Redbone 7'6". That combo has put a whooping on just about everything from flat line Kings to beach sharks. It's 3 years old and still works like new..


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I've had nothing but problems with penn battles and their drags are weak as anything I have found my tarpon, big cobia, jack, small shark reel of choice to be shimano Saragossa 8000


Agreed... From my experience with the battles, I wouldn't expect it to hold up well to tarpon. I would look to spend a little more cash and get something more proven. I'm a shimano guy, but I have an Okuma V-System and that thing is a beast. Maybe the smoothest drag on any reel I've ever owned and seriously strong to boot. I would avoid the battle at all cost. Even if you have to spend a bit more cash, you'll be glad you did in the long run.


----------



## dwin (Mar 22, 2011)

> > I've had nothing but problems with penn battles and their drags are weak as anything I have found my tarpon, big cobia, jack, small shark reel of choice to be shimano Saragossa 8000
> 
> 
> Agreed... From my experience with the battles, I wouldn't expect it to hold up well to tarpon. I would look to spend a little more cash and get something more proven. I'm a shimano guy, but I have an Okuma V-System and that thing is a beast. Maybe the smoothest drag on any reel I've ever owned and seriously strong to boot. I would avoid the battle at all cost. Even if you have to spend a bit more cash, you'll be glad you did in the long run.


Nothing but battle troubles here. had 4 over the last few years fail, beaings & handles. a penn rep told me to try the conflict. Don't think so. All are now Stradics & won't go back to penn ever, second time Ive said that but it will be the last


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Maybe I got a good one. Going on 3 years with mine, caught a bunch of tarpon and shark 100 lb +. As for the weak drag comment it produces 20 lbs of drag out of the box for the 5000. Not sure how much more you need? If you have ever hooked line up to a scale 20 lbs is a lot of pressure. It puts out as much if not more than my shimano bait runners which I also like a lot. 

If I had the extra money and used the reel more I would have bought the daiwa saltist but couldn't justify the extra coin at the time.

Remember the OP was looking for a reel in the sub $100 range.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I have Shimano Baitrunner 4500's and Shimano Thunnus in the same size.
> 
> Although they are enough for tarpon, I have fought them on the Fin-nor and the Shimano is a kids toy.
> 
> ...


X2
Shimanos are great reels, but they just dont have the stopping power of a fin nor.
I had a 150lb tarpon on an Ahab 8. I saw color on the bottom of the spool a couple times but eventually landed the fish. Woulda never happened on a shimano of the same size


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have an Ambassador 6500 with about 300 yds of 17lb Cajun I've caught big Cobia with it and feel I could land a Tarpon since I have a boat. I also have a new Abu Garcia Brute that has about 400yds of 17 on it with a very stout rod but if I go Tarpon fishing it will be with a fly rod with a Fin-or reel


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> I have an Ambassador 6500 with about 300 yds of 17lb Cajun I've caught big Cobia with it and feel I could land a Tarpon since I have a boat. I also have a new Abu Garcia Brute that has about 400yds of 17 on it with a very stout rod but if I go Tarpon fishing it will be with a fly rod with a Fin-or reel


He's looking for spinning - not bait caster.



> fly rod with a Fin-or reel


I gots me a FR10AR and an Ahab 12+AR Tarpon.


----------

